# TiVo menus on Roamio



## psmith1234 (Oct 3, 2010)

Too many menus to search for setting up recordings on the Roamio; and items are under the wrong menu, I think:
--Search and Wish List Searches should be with the Manage Recordings menu. 
--Downloads and Videos could contain Hulu, Net Flix, etc. 

I know I am used to the Series 3 and HD XL, but the above makes much more sense to me.

Tivo Suggestions are really hard to find.


----------

